# Kuriose Fälle im Forum



## Izarak (19. April 2014)

*Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin im Forum schon öfter auf extrem lustige Geschichten gestoßen.
Z.b. im Failthread.Da wird oft über vergangene Dinge geredet.
Da ich aber (leider)noch nicht so lange dabei bin frag ich mich ob jemand ne Auflistung der lustigsten Dinge hat.
Weiß da jemand was?
Gruß Izarak


----------



## -Ultima- (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

Die EA-Threads sind immer ganz lustig.


----------



## Monsjo (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Die EA-Threads sind immer ganz lustig.


 
Und die AMD- bzw. Nvidiathreads, oder die Konsolenthreads, oder die Windows8.1-Threads, oder Netzteilthreads. Eigentlich alles kann sehr witzig werden.


----------



## plaGGy (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

Der Bulldozer-Release war schon ziemlich heftig.
Vor allem mit den Tagen davor als langsam die Benches durchgesickert sind.

Aber die Mods hatten doch meist recht flott die Leichen weggeräumt


----------



## grenn-CB (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

Auch die Windows 8 Threads hatten es hier in sich, am besten fand ich aber bisher die Geschichte vom letzten Jahr im dem Ivy Bridge CPU köpfen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...p-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge-15.html#post5073981
 Beginnt ab Beitrag bis 281 und zieht sich bestimmt über ca. 10 Seiten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Und die AMD- bzw. Nvidiathreads, oder die Konsolenthreads, oder die Windows8.1-Threads, oder Netzteilthreads. Eigentlich alles kann sehr witzig werden.



Und ich muss gestehen, dass meine 3 Threads auch voll die Fails warrn, stimmt's Monjo? xD *Siehe deine Signatur*


----------



## grenn-CB (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

@ xNoVoLiNE
Da wurde aber auch viel aufgeräumt und der zweite wurde ja ganz geschlossen


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2014)

Im alten Forum wurde Ende des Jahres der lustigste Thread gewählt.

Stimmt oder? Weiß net mehr. Ich erinner mich an den Thread mit dem Frosch in einem Gartenteich.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @ xNoVoLiNE
> Da wurde aber auch viel aufgeräumt und der zweite wurde ja ganz geschlossen


 
Ich habe mir die noch mal durchgelesen ... was habe ich da bloß geschrieben  xD


----------



## Monsjo (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Auch die Windows 8 Threads hatten es hier in sich, am besten fand ich aber bisher die Geschichte vom letzten Jahr im dem Ivy Bridge CPU köpfen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...p-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge-15.html#post5073981
> Beginnt ab Beitrag bis 281 und zieht sich bestimmt über ca. 10 Seiten.


 
Grenn du bist ein Schatz.  

Ich habe gerade viel Spaß.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Grenn du bist ein Schatz.
> 
> Ich habe gerade viel Spaß.


 
Wer zerstört seine CPU so extrem? :O Das sieht aus, als wär da eine Katana mit im Spiel gewesen.


----------



## Izarak (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

Die Geschichte mit der CPU ist ja mal geil!
Könnt ihr ev. mehr verlinken?Das wäre nett


----------



## taks (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*



orca113 schrieb:


> Im alten Forum wurde Ende des Jahres der lustigste Thread gewählt.
> 
> Stimmt oder? Weiß net mehr. Ich erinner mich an den Thread mit dem Frosch in einem Gartenteich.


 
Ja, das war recht amüsant, oder jemand hat mal gefragt was er mit dem brennenden Toaster in der Küche machen soll


----------



## Aldrearic (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

Der mit dem CPU war ja erste sahne. Habs auch gelese nund lache immer noch dass sogar MF sich geäussert hatte


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ja, das war recht amüsant, oder jemand hat mal gefragt was er mit dem brennenden Toaster in der Küche machen soll



Ja stimmt das war genial

Da war mehr was witzig war als hier.


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

Hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nstellung/60207-die-rocky-horror-pc-show.html


----------



## grenn-CB (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Der mit dem CPU war ja erste sahne. Habs auch gelese nund lache immer noch dass sogar MF sich geäussert hatte



 Ich selber finde es auch noch immer wieder witzige obwohl ich es das erste Mal schon vor über einen Jahr gelesen habe, konnte mich damals noch nicht einmischen da hier noch keinen Account hatte und erstmal ein paar Tage nur so mitgelesen habe.

 @badboy997
 Der war auch nicht schlecht, hatte ihn auch schon mal gelesen als Softy ihn verlinkt hat.


----------



## taks (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

Toaster-Thread gefunden 

Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt? [Thread des Jahres 2006]


Was mir noch so an Lustigem einfällt ist Spacken123





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

Naja, das mit dem Toaster ist ja recht offensichtlich ein Fake gewesen, aber Rocky Horror PC Show (kantte ich schon) und das mit der geköpften CPU war echt witzig


----------



## Roundy (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*

Die CPU.... ich hab mich ned mehr bekommen... die MF-Formulierung, sooo gut  
Dummheit tut weh 
Gruß


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Kuriose Fälle im Forum*



taks schrieb:


> Toaster-Thread gefunden
> 
> Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt? [Thread des Jahres 2006]
> 
> ...



 Genial eh....


----------

